# ACA SUP Instructor Course



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center is offering ACA SUP Instructor courses with Charlie MacArthur. This not only offers certification as a SUP Instructor, but also is a great way to better your own paddling skills. L2 is scheduled for May 21-23, and the L3 will be on May 26-27. The 2 day gap in the middle is CKS PaddleFest Weekend. Combine all 3 events for an awesome week of paddling in the Arkansas River Valley!  Click Here for more details.


----------

